# Tivo hardware merge



## kookmyers (Sep 6, 2008)

Just a thought:
It would be great to be able to manage 2 TivoHD boxes as one. Have an option to "merge" the boxes together, then the two would follow the same commands and setup. Essentially what i am asking for is a 4 tuner Tivo. I want to be able to choose season passes/recordings for up to 4 shows that are all on at the same time, but only do it once instead of trying to manage what was on the 2 units. It would also be great to only have to hook one up for AV. (the option to hook up both should still be there to drive multiple TV's.)


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Yep, that would be great. 
If you're interested there've been a number of threads here discussing how this might be done. The handy search key-phrase is 'cooperative scheduling'.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Well with Series 4, hopefully there will be more tuners, but i think a modular addon tuner, would be better.


----------

